
Student debt protests planned after armed marshals arrest man for old loans - Cadsby
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2016/feb/16/student-debt-protest-armed-marshals-arrest-man-loans
======
manyxcxi
Random thought... Sending in a team of marshals to fetch a guy that owes
$1,500- aren't you spending more than that to pay for all these people's time?

If the aim isn't just to collect debts, but to send a message- what message
are they trying to send?

Who's sending the US Marshalls in? You'd think it'd be the federal government,
but is it possible that they're collecting debt that's been privatized?

Not a lot of details in the article- but it sure seems like doing this would
be a good way to get the villagers to start sharpening the pitchforks.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Marshalls were dispatched to collect a man who refused to appear before a
federal judge. That was the crime, not the debt.

~~~
manyxcxi
Was that in the story? Did I miss that part somehow? This makes way more sense
and is certainly less inflammatory than just sending out debt collectors with
military gear. Thanks for the clarification.

~~~
jacalata
It's not in that article, but a number of later articles have been published,
here's one - [http://finance.yahoo.com/news/paul-aker-us-marshal-
student-l...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/paul-aker-us-marshal-student-loan-
debt-arrest-212047386.html)

